# Hexenjäger vs. Hexenkriegerin



## Feitosa (5. November 2008)

Grüßt euch,

ich selber spiele ein Hexenjäger (lvl31), mich hat es mal intressiert was unsere "Konkurenz-Klasse" so kann, inwiefern sie sich unterscheiden. Also hab ich mir mal eine kleine Hexenkriegerin erstellt und die Fähigkeiten/Meisterschaften ausspioniert. Und da waren schon paar Knaller dabei! 

Um mal einige Beispiele anzubringen: 
Taktikplat - 50% Höherer Kritschaden, Taktikplatz - 3% Kriterhöhung pro Combopkt (15% bei 5), Moral 3 - 10Sek 50% krit für Gruppe, Taktikplatz - 3 Sek Knockdown bei Finishingmoves von 10% pro Combopunkt, Taktikplatz - 25% Chance für 15% mehr Schaden nachdem man getroffen wurde für 10 sec, Taktikplatz - 25% Laufspeedbuff nach Purge, bei Pfad des Gemetzels zB ein Angriff der noch die Rüstung ingoniert oder ein AE-Knockdown, ganz zu schweigen von den Küssen (vergleichbar mit den Waffenbuffs der WH) die sehr stark klingen + zusätzlichem Taktikplatz 25% Chance erhöht diese auszulösen, Taktikplatz - Vergiftete Klinge debufft die Kritchance des Feindes um 25%, 2 üble MS fähigkeiten bis zu 75% debuff, Taktikplatz - 20%mehr Schaden nach einem Meuchel für 10 Sec, Lifeleech-Finishingmove...

Ganz zu schweigen davon, das ein Hexenjäger zusätzlich noch auf die Balistik für Finishings achten muss und die Hexenkriegerin nicht.
Also für mich hört sich das richtig übel an, da träumt man ja selber nur von. Bin mal gespannt was ihr so davon haltet und dazu sagt, intressant mal andere Meinungen/Ansichten dazu zu sehen, und vielleicht auch von Hexenkriegerinnen, die das ganze vielleicht noch besser beurteilen können.

Wäre echt klasse wenn das Thread hier zu keinem Flame/Whine/Unproduktivitätsthread wird, sondern *sachlich*, ob nun objektiv oder subjektiv, geantwortet wird.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Mercur!us (5. November 2008)

Ich Spieler erst seit gut 1  Monat Warhammer. Doch überall hört mann die selben diskussionen jener Char aus der Spiegelklasse hatt dass und wir nicht bla bla bla. Wenn euch das wirklich stört so spielt jene Klasse doch und ihr werdet sehen die andere Seite sieht es genau so. Ich gehe mal stark davon aus das sich die Hexenkrieger darüber aufregen das wir WH sie gerne mal auf der Flucht von hinten aus der Distanz niederstrecken können und sie eben nicht. Mich erfreut das jedesmal.


----------



## Feitosa (5. November 2008)

ich hab nicht gesagt das es mich stört oder irgendetwas in der art, les den post nocheinmal vielleicht verstehst du ihn dann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ist nicht bös gemeint, aber du hast wohl wirklich noch nicht so viel ahnung von dem spiel. Absolution kannst du in die Tonne treten wenn du wen umhauen willst, drachenkanone oä. habe nur 30 Fuß reichweite, also hinten reinstellen wenn man gradmal 5er kombo hat - fehlanzeige. Ist natürlich bei der verfolgung super nützlich und auch sehr fein, keine frage, aber die hexenkriegerinnen können dir genauso den dolch für snare in den rücken werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der post sollte eher eine anregung für zB Kombinationen, Vorteil/Nachteil Vergleich oder ähnlichem sein, kein flameing oder so, habs extra nochmal drunter geschrieben...

abgesehen davon bedeutet solch eine analyse nicht, das ich den anderen char spielen will oder besser finde, sondern meinen Feind zB besser kennenlerne, Nachteile bei ihm rausbekomme und ausnutze..manchmal sollte man halt weiter wie von 12 bis Mittag denken. Unabgesehen davon spiele ich meinen Hexenjäger nicht weil er "Roxor" oder "damageimbafotm" ist wie so manche diversen Leute aus ihrem tollen Wortschatz es bezeichnen würden, sondern aus Fler und stylistischen Gründen auf einem RP Server.

so long 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aliesha (5. November 2008)

Sehe das genau so wie der TE Hexenkrieger ist völlig überpowert alle anderen finde ich recht gut ausgeglichen aber die hexenkrieger sprengen alles da muß devinitiv etwas geändert werden und das recht schnell. Sie zerlegen Stoffklassen in 2 Sec. da träumt ein Hexenkrieger.

Wie schon gesagt alles andere recht ordenlich ausgeglichen meiner Meinung nach fällt nur der Hexenkrieger aus der reihe mit viel zu viel Power.

Das er Stoffklassen schnell tötet kp aber nicht so!!!! erschein irgend eine Combo 4 mal 1200 dmg eine 2 und tot keine Chance jemanden zu helfen oder als Stoffklasse etwas zu unternehmen.

Naja hoffe Myht macht da etwas drann an dieser Klasse damit wieder ein Gleichgewicht herscht


----------



## Schätzchen_HK  (6. November 2008)

Tja wir sind halt ÜBER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




... aber lasst euch gesagt sein: die Qualität des Charakters widerspiegelt die Qualitäten desjenigen, der den Char spielt. 

Ich bin geübte PVP-lerin und kann mit gutem Gewissen sagen das ich gegen jede Klasse ankommen kann. Einer der es jedoch versteht wie sein Charakter funktioniert, wie sein Gegner agiert, und wie man auf PVP Situationen reagieren muss, ist immer eine harte Nuss - egal obs ein Stoffi oder ein Tank ist....

das rumgewhine finde ich einfach lächerlich. Anstelle euch auf euren Char und dessen Fähigkeiten zu konzentrieren, betreibt ihr Industriespionage. Resultat: Das Gras auf der anderen Seite des Zauns ist immer grüner.

Ich spiele leidenschaftlich HK - und ich weiss genau wie ein HJ geskillt sein muss damit er gegen HK's keine Probleme hat. 

Noch jemand da der behauptet wir sind ÜBER? Dann spielst du wahrscheindlich einfach nur schlecht!


----------



## Szputnyik (6. November 2008)

Schatzchen schrieb:


> Tja wir sind halt ÜBER
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Würdest du auf HUSS spielen würd ich dich so in Stücke zerlegen, Mädchen, du könntest nicht mal deine Dolche auspacken da würdest schon im gras liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Find beide Klassen gleich stark balanced. Wer dauernd stirbt kann halt nicht spielen. Wer whined hat eh verloren und wer flamet gehört mal ordentlich durchgecampt.


----------



## Schätzchen_HK  (6. November 2008)

Ich spiel nicht auf RP-Servern ... ich bevorzuge PVP-Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szputnyik (6. November 2008)

Schatzchen schrieb:


> Ich spiel nicht auf RP-Servern ... ich bevorzuge PVP-Server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja, solltest du vielleicht mal testen. Vom Umgangston und Namensgebung definitiv angenehmer und ansonsten merkt man nicht viel von RP ausser dass die Spieler "erwachsener" sind und auch im TS eher Ü20 Stimmen zu hören sind.


----------



## Garrok (7. November 2008)

Mein Beitrag passt zwar nicht zum Thema, aber "Blackjack" ist definitiv ein Name der auf einem RP-Server nichts zu suchen hat.


----------



## Raoul9753 (7. November 2008)

Ich find Blackjack passt auch gut auf einen Rollenspiel Server, klingt nach einen Spitznamen, hinter dem man ne gute Geschichte stellen kann^^

Zum Thema: 

Also wenn sich jemand darüber Bechwert, dass Hexenkriegerinnen Stoffies sofort downkloppen, ich hab als Schami auch nix zu lachen, wenn hinter mir plötzlich ein Jäger sichtbar wird, da habe ich nicht mal ZEit mich selber zu HoTen^^ (Wenn er gut ist)


----------



## Schätzchen_HK  (8. November 2008)

@raoul: gut gemacht

@rest: hättet ihr genau gelesen... ihr nixchecker


----------



## siberian (10. November 2008)

Oh wie mich diese zocker weibchen nerven ..


----------



## m0wl (11. November 2008)

Also im direkten Vergleich verliert der Hexenjäger meiner Meinung nach gegen eine Hexenkriegerin...ich bin oft genug mit meinem Hexenjäger in diese Situation gekommen.
Es ist Geschmackssache welchen Charakter man spielt. Dem einen gefällt die Schusswaffe nicht, dem andren liegt sie total. Mir persönlich sagt die Schusswaffe sehr zu, ich mache mit der Absolution auf lvl31 700-900crit dmg, durch meinen Meisterschaftspfad kann ich Leute für 3sek stunnen und in der Zeit sind sie so gut wie down, dann veruschen sie wegzurennen und bekommen mit der Waffe einen aufn Latz.


----------



## softcake_orange (11. November 2008)

Siehste... so unterscheiden sich die Meinungen...

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Hexenjäger der Hexenkriegerin klar überlegen. Wer kein Land sieht gegen die Dolchnutten, skillt die falschen Attribute und hat kein ordentliches movement bzw. buttonmanagment.

Naja, ab 1.0.5. wird ja der Schaden des HJs noch mal angehoben...


----------



## Sam28 (13. November 2008)

Ob Hexenkriegerin zu stark ist wird sich nicht daran festgemacht wie das 1on1 verhalten gegenüber einem Hexenjäger ist.
Derzeit habe ich so das Gefühl das die hexenkriegerin dem Hexenjäger in etwa so überlegen ist wie der Feuerwiz der Zauberin.
Allerdings kann man darüber auch lange streiten.
Da bald ein Patch kommt und ich eh nicht den Überblick über 40er RvR habe ist daher für mich erst mal ruhig bleiben angesagt.
Aber die im Eingangspost aufgezählten Sachen sind schon sehr nett.


----------



## Tankrusher (13. November 2008)

Hi!

Also ich Spiele selber eine Hexenkriegerin imo Rang 39, also ich finde beide Klassen soweit ausbalanciert.
Wenn ich im 1v1 gegen Hexenjäger/rin Kämpfe kommt es 
1: darauf an wer den Erstschlag hat
2: wie gut das gegenüber seine Klasse beherscht
3: zum großen Teil auch auf die Ausrüstung (Atribute und der gleichen)
4: der Rang des Ziehls
5: und wie der jenige geskillt hat
das sind meinermeinung nach die faktoren die dort eine Rolle spielen.
Also sprich mal verliehr ich mal nicht, ich hatte auch wo wir biede gleichzeitung umgefallen sind.
Und bei unseren Heilern passiert genau das gleiche wie bei euren Heilern,
wenn einer von euch ihn angreift, liegt er schneller im Dreck als er Heilung sagen kann und das is Fakt, er muß sein Char nur Spielen könnnen mehr nicht ausser ein wenig Glück natürlich auch was andere gruppen in der nähe angeht.
Das einzige was mich schon bissel stört, auch wenns nich so ins Gewicht fällt ist die Tatsache mit der Schußwaffe.
Die hat nun mal eine größere Reichweite als wir mit unseren Dolchen und wenn Du deine Punkte,
bei uns (Blutdurst)voll hast kannst Du auch auf ein paar Fuß dein Finish machen,
was wir nicht können und erst wie schon erwähnt entweder mit Wurfdolch immer druff,
bis man in Reichweite is oder das gegenüber mal stehn bleibt.
Aber wie gesagt stört mich das nicht weiter udn ich bin der Meinung das was die bieden Klassen angeht,
kann alles so bleiben kann wie es ist, ich habe bei euch auch sehr mächtige Skills entdeckt die genausogleichwertig sind wie unsere.
Ok also alle mal ruhig bleiben das passt schon so wie es ist.

Hier ist keiner Überpowert auch nich der Feuermage, da funktioniern nur ein paar Skills nict so wie gewollt was ja mit Patch 1.0.5 geändert wird.


----------



## landex (14. November 2008)

Bin der Meinung das die Hexenkriegerin dem Hexenjäger weit überlegen ist.
Nicht nur im Damage, auch in den Fähigkeiten.
Man braucht sich nur mal anzuschauen wieviele sinnlose (da zu schwach oder auf falsche Skills gehende) Taktiken und Fähigkeiten der Hexenjäger hat.

Ich selbst spiele einen 32er Hexenjäger mit blau/lila Equip und Specc und Skillung auf Solo-Damage.
Habe selbst gegen schwache Armorklassen im BG meist keine Chance, der Hexenjäger macht einfach zu wenig Damage.

Wenn ich mir dann anschaue wieviel Damage mir eine Hexenkriegerin im 1 vs 1 reinhaut schau ich nur noch blöd, und das sogar noch wenn ich all meine defensiven Skills voll ausspiele (parieren, entwaffenen, etc.)


----------



## DeeeRoy (14. November 2008)

landex schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir dann anschaue wieviel Damage mir eine Hexenkriegerin im 1 vs 1 reinhaut schau ich nur noch blöd, und das sogar noch wenn ich all meine defensiven Skills voll ausspiele (parieren, entwaffenen, etc.)



Ich hoffe auch, daß der Patch bald mal Abhilfe schafft. Ich schaffe es manchmal auch gegen die Hexen zu bestehen aber grundsätzlich ziehe ich den kürzeren.

Wenn die den Erstschlag haben, kannste fast schon stehen bleiben und warten. Hatte ich gestern erst wieder, kommt aus dem Stealth, stochert zwei mal auf mich ein, rennt weg! Brauch ja auch nicht weiter machen, denn der Dot tut sein rest...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RageDonkey (14. November 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch, daß der Patch bald mal Abhilfe schafft. Ich schaffe es manchmal auch gegen die Hexen zu bestehen aber grundsätzlich ziehe ich den kürzeren.
> 
> Wenn die den Erstschlag haben, kannste fast schon stehen bleiben und warten. Hatte ich gestern erst wieder, kommt aus dem Stealth, stochert zwei mal auf mich ein, rennt weg! Brauch ja auch nicht weiter machen, denn der Dot tut sein rest...
> 
> ...



1. Erstschlag heißt schon von anfang an verloren ... geht mir auch mit meiner Hexe so
2. Wenn du wegrennst mit dem dot drauf kann ich nur olol sagen ...
3. Beide sind "leicht bekleidet" -> man schluckt eh  schnell viel dmg, da sind schon die 2 sec reaktion bevor man sich zur wehr setzt zuviel
4. Gibt es die und die Hexen es kommt auf die Spielweise an, manche haut man immer um und manche halt nicht.
5. Ist es kein 1o1 Spiel

Last but not least 6. Kommt eh bald der Patch :>


----------



## Katalmacht (14. November 2008)

Der bessere hinter dem Monitor gewinnt öfter , Equip tut noch nicht viel zur Sache.

lg


----------



## DeeeRoy (14. November 2008)

RageDonkey schrieb:


> 1. Erstschlag heißt schon von anfang an verloren ... geht mir auch mit meiner Hexe so
> 2. Wenn du wegrennst mit dem dot drauf kann ich nur olol sagen ...
> 3. Beide sind "leicht bekleidet" -> man schluckt eh  schnell viel dmg, da sind schon die 2 sec reaktion bevor man sich zur wehr setzt zuviel
> 4. Gibt es die und die Hexen es kommt auf die Spielweise an, manche haut man immer um und manche halt nicht.
> ...



zu 1 --  richtig
zu 2 --  nochmal meinen Text bitte lesen, ich renn vor keinem Gegner weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zu 3 --  richtig
zu 4 --  richtig
zu 5 --  richtig
zu 6 --  richtig


----------



## landex (14. November 2008)

RageDonkey schrieb:


> Last but not least 6. Kommt eh bald der Patch :>



Wie qualitativ Patches bei WAR sind hat man ja bereits gesehen.
Wenn auch nur die hälfte der Sachen die in den Notes stehen gexift sind würd ich mich doch sehr wundern.


----------



## Peraine1 (14. November 2008)

RageDonkey schrieb:


> 1. Erstschlag heißt schon von anfang an verloren ... geht mir auch mit meiner Hexe so



Nein, Entwaffen, selber Tarnen, Erstschlag negiert. Generell finde ich das Entwaffnen bei Hexenjäger gegen Hexenkriegerin am entscheidesten. Wenn das durchkommt und mein Gegner 5 Sekunden lang zugucken darf hilft ihm auch alles Damage der Welt nichts mehr, in der Zeit ist er nämlich oftmals schon down.


----------



## Szputnyik (16. November 2008)

Habe jetzt intensiv 40er RvR betrieben mit meinem Hexenjäger und bemerkt, dass es echt ausgeglichen ist. Die Chancen gegenüber den Hexenkriegerinnen verbessern sich mit dem Level deutlich. Je nach Spielweise ist es mir sogar gelungen 2 40er, welche nicht schlecht spielten, gleichzeitig mit mir in den Tod zu befördern. 

Wie schon erwähnt spielt zum einen das Level eine große Rolle bei so einer balancierten Spiegelklasse, als auch die Skillung und Items. Wenn der gegenüber deutlich öfter ausweicht oder parriert hat man eben verloren, genauso ist es umgekehrt. Als Hexenjäger haben wir zudem durch Fähigkeiten wie "Kirchenbann aussprechen" noch richtig fiese Möglichkeiten unserem Gegenüber auf Distanz das letzte Drittel Leben wegzuknallen ohne in Gefahr zu kommen. Je nach Skillung geht das halt leichter oder schwerer. Aber generell: wer Erstschlag hat siegt. Wenn der Feind uns aus dem Stealth erwischt, liegen wir. Wenn wir ihn erwischen liegt er. Zudem kommt es immer noch auf die Heiler an. Teilweise ist der Kampf WH gegen WE echt nur ein Heilerduell.


----------



## Wunde (14. Januar 2009)

Kommt auf skillung an und auf skill des HJ und natürlich auch ein bisschen glück an.

Ich würde nicht mal behaupten, wer den opener hat gewinnt und ganz klar der support bzw fehlender support spielt ne rolle, denn ne hexe zu killen, die nen heiler im rücken hat, lächerlich ist sowas. Aber im puren 1on1 halte ich die chanzen für sehr ausgeglichen und mit der richtigen skillung wie gesagt würde ich sogar fast behaupten, daß die hexe so schnell es geht ihn umhauen sollte tarnen und abhauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argatho (14. Januar 2009)

Bin der selben meinung wie wunde ausserdem kommt es auf lvl 40 auch nur auf skill an also bevor man sich über overpowerte hexen auf regt sollte man villeicht noch mal seine skillung überdenken.













Sigmapriester sind auch Menschen


----------



## Schätzchen_HK  (17. Januar 2009)

@argatho:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korg99 (27. Januar 2009)

Peraine1 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, Entwaffen, selber Tarnen, Erstschlag negiert. Generell finde ich das Entwaffnen bei Hexenjäger gegen Hexenkriegerin am entscheidesten. Wenn das durchkommt und mein Gegner 5 Sekunden lang zugucken darf hilft ihm auch alles Damage der Welt nichts mehr, in der Zeit ist er nämlich oftmals schon down.



Der weiss wie´s geht... also zumindest ne HK im 1 vs 1 zu plätten, selbst wenn sie den ersten Schlag hat... Voraussetzung viel Kampfgeschick, damit man einen der ersten Schläge pariert.

Korg


----------



## Wunde (27. Januar 2009)

Wobei ich sagen muß, bei Hexenkriegerinnen, die mit Stun arbeiten, ist es teilweise wirklich entscheident im 1on1, wer zuerst den anderen sieht. Denn eröffnet sie mit 3 sek stun und lässt dich erstmal 5k schaden fressen ist es meist mit dir aus, eröffnest du mit 3 sek stun und haust alle dots drauf + abso was auch recht viel schaden ist, ist es meist mit ihr aus.

Aber das setzt natürlich alles vorraus, daß man auch so skillt, daß man seine spiegelklasse vernichtet im 1on1...die eigentliche frage, die ich mir da eigentlich stellen würde, ist....will man das denn überhaupt?


----------



## Syane (27. Januar 2009)

Korg99 schrieb:


> Der weiss wie´s geht... also zumindest ne HK im 1 vs 1 zu plätten, selbst wenn sie den ersten Schlag hat... Voraussetzung viel Kampfgeschick, damit man einen der ersten Schläge pariert.
> 
> Korg




Man braucht dazu nichtmal viel Kampfgeschick ... man kann auf 100% parry chance skillen im ersten baum.


----------



## softcake_orange (29. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Man braucht dazu nichtmal viel Kampfgeschick ... man kann auf 100% parry chance skillen im ersten baum.



Für ganze 5 Sek. und 30 Sek. CD!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zusammen mit Entwaffnen jedoch sicher Porno.


----------



## Korg99 (29. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Man braucht dazu nichtmal viel Kampfgeschick ... man kann auf 100% parry chance skillen im ersten baum.




Ja kann man natürlich, setzt aber vorraus das man den Baum skillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber das ist für mich als alter Abospammer nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Binie (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

hab selbst lange HK gespielt und kann nicht behaupten das die besser oder schlechter als andere klassen sind. Ich konnte zwar haufig stoffis legen, lag aber selbst genauso häufig im staub. Es kommt halt auch immer darauf an wie stark die gruppe ist, in der man sich befindet. Dazu muss ich aber auch sagen, dass mir die HK nicht besonders gelegen hat.




siberian schrieb:


> Oh wie mich diese zocker weibchen nerven ..



so ein unsinniger kommentar, wenns dir net passt geh doch cs zocken oder kauf dir ne konsole, die zeiten in denen nur männer solche spiele gespielt haben sind vorbei, mein lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riear (2. Februar 2009)

Hi

habe mir aus Spass (und weil ich gerade warten muss bis WAR gepatched ist da neuer Rechner) mal die Skills von Hexenkriegerin und Hexenjäger angeschaut. Ich bin ganz ehrlich also wenn ich mir die einzelnen Skills so durchlese und vergleiche merke ich : " Hey die kann man gar nicht richtig vergleichen" und warum?? weil sich beide obwohl es die Konkurrenzklasse ist verdammt unterschiedlich spielen in meinen Augen. 

Ich würde eher sagen so wie viele vor mir es liegt einzig und allein an den Spieler der Skillung und den Gegenüber wie gut die jeweilige Klasse ist. Ich selber spielte Zelotin und im Moment Schwarze Gardistin (Tankskilled) und ich denke ma auch deer ein oder andere denkt sich :"verdammt nun stirb endlich du Dreckself". 

Es liegt an den Spieler.. Punkt Ende Aus


----------



## tintamarra (23. Februar 2009)

Riear schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich bin ganz ehrlich also wenn ich mir die einzelnen Skills so durchlese und vergleiche merke ich : " Hey die kann man gar nicht richtig vergleichen" und warum?? weil sich beide obwohl es die Konkurrenzklasse ist verdammt unterschiedlich spielen in meinen Augen.
> 
> ...



Ja, da sind deutliche Unterschiede in den Skills. Aber es ist ja wohl eines verständlich: Die Hexenkriegerin muss nur für den Nahkampf ihre Attribute verteilen und hat darum dort vermutlich mit der Zeit sehr hohe Attribute.
Der Hexenjäger muss für Nahkampf und für Fernkampf verteilen, denn beides ist bei ihm wichtig. Daher splittet er seine Attribute auf und hat am Ende entweder mehrere mittelhohe Werte, die ihm sonst aber auch keine weiteren Vorteile bringen, oder trotzdem eine Spezialisierung und damit dann eine echte Schwäche bei einem Gutteil seiner Fertigkeiten.

Das ist ein ziemliches Problem.


----------



## Chabnang (24. Februar 2009)

Wobei so ein finisher auf entfernung allerdings seinen reiz hat, ich hätt sowas mit meine HK auch recht oft sehr gerne.
Ich will garnich wissen wieviele heiler bzw. stoffies mich schon überlebt haben, weil ich weggekickt wurde. Mit nem distanzfinisher.......wayne, peng tot. 
So muss ich erstmal hinlaufen......

Und wenn man sich das bei Order so anguckt....welche Klasse, außer dem WH hat da eigentlich keinen vernünftigen kick? xD

Mfg


----------



## Wunde (25. Februar 2009)

> Mit nem distanzfinisher.......wayne, peng tot.



Nein nein nein, daß muß etwas tiefer und voluminöser klingen....ungefähr.....

*BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄM* tot.

siehste, schon wird dieser Distanzfinisher gleich viel cooler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalonius (15. April 2009)

Ich finde ihr übertreibt ich hab schon in den meisten 1 vs 1 ne Hexenkriegerin geowned, ich glaube man braucht eben erfahrung und muss den gegner gleich durchschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiyon (15. April 2009)

ich glaub die posts hier beziehen sich vor den patch wo viele sachen beim HJ schwächer waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (15. April 2009)

Thalonius schrieb:


> Ich finde ihr übertreibt ich hab schon in den meisten 1 vs 1 ne Hexenkriegerin geowned, ich glaube man braucht eben erfahrung und muss den gegner gleich durchschauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nach 1.2 hat man als HJ etc. bei weitem nicht so sehr ein Problem mit ner HK als vor 1.2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Scherzkeks^^


----------



## Wunde (16. April 2009)

ihr habt es geschafft, den thread wiederzubeleben....aber war das wirklich nötig?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adonai (9. August 2009)

Jetzt versuche ich doch glatt mal den Fred wiederzubeleben.
Habe nach längerer Zeit  WAR entstaubt und festgestellt das die Hexenjäger, im Gegensatz zu den Anfängen, immer mehr aussterben
Oder bilde ich mir das bloss ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß an die Gemeinde


----------



## Washi (3. Dezember 2009)

Vor 2 Tagen ma wieder mit WAR angefangen, weil es ja anscheinend mittlerweile echt gut geworden sein soll (von Aion gekommen und WAR find ich sofort um einiges besser wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und meinen Witchhunter sofort ma entstaubt.
War in keinem SC drin mit ihm, aber im open RvR hatten wir in 2 warbands maximal 5 witchhunter. Is jez nich gerade wenig, aber auch nich viel, im Gegensatz zu den anfängen. Aber reinhaun tut er immer noch wie früher, nen Caster is im Normalfall sofort weg ohne Hilfe.
Hatte jez noch kein 1on1 gg die Witch, aber denke es verhält sich wie früher: Wer den Opener hat hat den Sieg!


----------

